# Cheaterville and other advice



## GBValley (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've tried really hard not to be vindictive and spiteful etc, last night I just "lost it". I came across a photo on my ws friends facebook page of my wife holding hands with the om she left me for. Who by the way is laughably greasy. Someone did recommend putting them on cheaterville a while ago and I thought I'd be the "better person" and not. Anyway I downloaded the photo and last night I put them both up there in my temporary state of insanity.

I have had zero respect from her and I just want to force karma, but feared if I did it would blow up in my face. So my ws has a hair salon she just opened up, om had one and it closed and he went bankrupt - what a catch. So they've opened up a new one and I have 3 domain names similar to her hair salon domain name that I was thinking of setting up with a quick message about them and link to cheaterville. How bad is that? Is that going too far?

It just triggered me off.

Advice please guys....


----------



## BK23 (Apr 17, 2013)

Why not? is the divorce final? If not, you may not want to attack the business, as this would ultimately hurt you. If the ink is dry on the divorce, fire away! You can write a nasty review about the business on Yelp. Get some friends to do so as well.

Just keep in mind, you can be sued for libel if what you say about the business or your ex and POSOM isn't true, and can be attributed to you. So if you post a fake review or two, keep your possible legal exposure in mind.


----------



## GBValley (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for that. We're in NZ so have to wait 2 years to divorce. The reviews for his old salon are bad I could link to those. So if everything I write is true on these 3 websites I have or my version of it then it should be ok right?


----------



## BK23 (Apr 17, 2013)

GBValley said:


> Thanks for that. We're in NZ so have to wait 2 years to divorce. The reviews for his old salon are bad I could link to those. So if everything I write is true on these 3 websites I have or my version of it then it should be ok right?


NZ is a different story. I'm a lawyer here in the states. From what I understand (very little) slander/libel laws are very different, and substantially stricter, in Commonwealth countries.

So the "truth is an absolute defense to libel" may not apply unfortunately.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd set up the new domains and instead of linking them to cheaterville,

Instead state that the salon is co-owned by the guy who hadan old salon that went out of business because it was so unpopular and gave bad cuts.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

And then link them to the other nearby salons!


----------



## GBValley (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice! I'll leave out the personal stuff and do the review and direct to other salons in the area, it will be more effective, nice one!


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

No offense GB but she looks stupid and she is going to fall hard on her face with the stupid choices she has made,I know it is hard right now but find yourself a good woman who will respect and love you, this one seem like a waste of time


----------



## GBValley (Jun 23, 2013)

lol none taken. Yeah I have come to that stage where I know it but I'm too impatient for her to fail, and honestly I am worried they might succeed and ride off into the sunset without any serious repercussions. Seeing that photo just triggered a bit of anger and amazement. This guy is a loser in so many ways, I don't say that because my wife left me for him but literally he is nothing! It's mental.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

So what if they fail or succeed professionally? Indifference is your freedom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

GBValley said:


> lol none taken. Yeah I have come to that stage where I know it but I'm too impatient for her to fail, and honestly I am worried they might succeed and ride off into the sunset without any serious repercussions. Seeing that photo just triggered a bit of anger and amazement. This guy is a loser in so many ways, I don't say that because my wife left me for him but literally he is nothing! It's mental.




Succeed? in what ? Her/His Salon Business?, Great! wish them all the best, his partner left him with the kids to go back to the UK, why is that ? because he is such a catch ? and such a successful business man ? Doubt it... She is just a money bag and free Shag for him he is going to use her for both until there will be nothing left, let her go, by the time she will wake up and realize how stupid she was/is you will be long gone  it is just show her lack of basic Common sense and intelligence by dumping a good man for a loser like that, How stupid can you be!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You can btw, put a mention of the salon in the cheaterville.com post so it shows up when they google the salon.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

GB you are better off without her and I would not think twice about the cheaterville posts, they deserve to be there.

Still gonna post the OW on cheaterville just gotta find a pic of her. She is a basket case right now tho cause my WS chose his marriage over her, or for now anyway. Still want her on cheaterville. Oh and the poor pathetic thing cannot eat or sleep and she is in crash/burn mode. Good, serves her right and wait until she sees herself on cheaterville.


----------



## GBValley (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks team for all this. You are right Mike they deserve each other and I decided I'll do whatever I can to expedite their downfall. Then I'll leave it....for a while. After discussing with my counselor she recommends I to walk into their salon at the end of this year and just congratulate them and walk away - end of year because the way my life is going right now I'm going to be in a great place.

One thing I did do at the start of this year is ask one of her friends who I thought was a good person to try to talk to her on my behalf (this is when she moved out and she cut off contact with everyone). I was told by said friend that she wouldn't help and I was harassing her! I sent her one text and a facebook message over a period of 2 weeks.....anyway I thought I might get a little sympathy from her because my stbxw in the past before I met her has a. slept with her friends bf straight after they broke up and b. talked **** about her to another of her friends that led to them not speaking for 4 years. My stbx never apologized and just brushed it off until it "went away"

So, I sent a message to her friend yesterday just raking up this **** for her and told her stbxw isn't a good friend and I would advise to steer clear and told her my ex said on a few occasions she was "scared of her" which is true, and I have no doubt it's because she's acknowledged on some level she's treated her like crap.

I have had a lot of people say forgive and move on but I find it is therapeutic. I am a good person that always tries to do right by people, just throwing that all out the window temporarily for the unworthy =)

Good luck with that post on cheaterville Polly, I couldn't get a picture for a long time to and I blew my chance but luckily fb exists.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Honestly, I'd be trying to sleep with the friend in that case


----------



## GBValley (Jun 23, 2013)

Haha I actually thought afterwards when I contacted her that she might've thought that's the angle I was aiming for hence the harassment thing, but all I wanted was to talk to my wife who went so far as to call the police on me when she was caught red handed with the guy. I wanted a chance and a channel of communication that I never got because lines were drawn by people on both sides (more so on mine obviously), and they still are. Now I don't want a "chance" I can shove some their way.

I updated cheaterville with comments about the salon.

GBV


----------



## GBValley (Jun 23, 2013)

So I have been in contact with OW. She posted on cheaterville and I did too, more links to come soon

Serial cheat, liar and con man - Alex Douglas.

Apart from that I have learned a few things from OW and now I definitely know Karma Bus is coming for my ww, no two ways about it.


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well played GB, now sit back and watch the show, anybody wanna place bets on the time your Harpy of a wife will knock back on your door ?, I bet within 6 -12 months


----------



## disconnected (May 30, 2013)

Mike11 said:


> No offense GB but she looks stupid and she is going to fall hard on her face with the stupid choices she has made,I know it is hard right now but find yourself a good woman who will respect and love you, this one seem like a waste of time


Hi GBV, Mike11 is right. As hard as it is just now, things will turn out fine for you. You're very young, and there are heaps of good young women out there. You will most likely not have to go looking for them ... apparently NZ has a "man drought" so you will be fine.

Forget about them both. They deserve each other.

Very best of luck to you.


----------

